

Aditya Agarwal in a 1 hour presentation on scale at Facebook - snissn
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Scale-at-Facebook

======
nirai
The part where Aditya explains their 3 moto and in particular, moving fast /
not being afraid to break the site - bring it down, may account for the recent
chain of privacy fiasco.

Breaking a site is not just about down time, it may also have privacy and
security implications.

I bet that slide will be gone by next talk.

